# how to make Corn tortillas for nachos or spinach dip?



## chinachef (May 31, 2004)

how to make Corn tortillas for nachos or spinach dip?


----------



## TallnTan (Sep 10, 2004)

Very simple. You take corn tortillas and cut them into strips or triangles. Heat oil in a deep pan (I use peanut oil) to medium high. Place tortillas into the hot oil and fry until crisp and light golden. Remove with slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. Sprinkle with Kosher salt while still warm.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 11, 2004)

To make 'em really crisp up, dry them out a little first - cut in strips or triangles, lay them out on a cookie sheet and let them sit to 'air-dry' for a few hours.   The moisture in the tortillas can absorb oil, and make your chips greasy and chewy.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey you guys! I think he means corn tortillas from scratch cause I seriously dont think he can get corn tortillas  or the Masa Harina  to make them with in China but probably can get corn meal maybe someone has a recipe.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh - duh!  Sorry!  Here's a link for making tortillas, and what the 'flour', or 'masa harina' is.  Sorry!

http://www.dianaskitchen.com/page/bread/corntort.htm


----------

